# My Barium enema x-rays pics



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

So i have scanned one x-rays of my Barium enema.I have choose my recal/sigmoid area as i have a lot of disconfort and motility alteration.Rectum and sigmoid.Note:You cannot see where the sigmoid hook to the descending colon because it was filled with air in that area and it is hard to see...ME ON MY RIGTH SIDE:


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## 21776 (Nov 24, 2005)

wow.. it looks so pretty compared to my nasty ulcerated mess !


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Hi grr,i've miss you lately.







It may look pretty however it feel like bowel obstruction.







Does it look like a redundant sigmoid colon?


----------



## 20820 (Aug 7, 2005)

It does look pretty - it looks like outer space or something


----------



## 21776 (Nov 24, 2005)

hehe spasman i have missed you too







but as iv been diagnosed with crohns i dont feel i can comment much on here these days


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Wow grr truly unbeleivable.You will always be welcome here.Actually there is a section for infflammatory diseases.I'm giving you the link for a busy Chron's board:www.healingwell.comHow have you been diagnose?How long it took for your diagnosis?{{{{{grr}}}}


----------



## 21776 (Nov 24, 2005)

i was diagnosed in feb after a barium follow thru.. after 2 YEARS of being told it was IBS ! i had started to get very ill though so they finally paid me some attention ! thanks for the link spasman ill check them out !


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Please post as grrr so i can recognize you.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

On my left side(i think).I notice my sigmoid looks mobile







:







On my back:


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Finally,a G.I. doctor told me that i have one more loop in the lower sigmoid than other people.That explain why i'm one of the worst here. Geez a double loop,talk about beeing obstructed!!!


----------

